# Hello from California



## alltheprettyflowers (Jul 24, 2015)

Curious to check out this forum. Im a bit skeptical of relationships, im a lone female by nature.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Allthe why so skeptical?


----------



## alltheprettyflowers (Jul 24, 2015)

I enjoy novelty and fear that relationships tend to get stale quite fast.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Always like the edge? the uncertain? the exciting? Has that always been the way?


----------



## alltheprettyflowers (Jul 24, 2015)

No, I tried serious relationships. Scared of marriage. Scared of getting bored. Scared of craving others after becoming bored.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Then you havent found the right person yet. When you do those fears should disappear. So what are you looking for in the meantime? answers?


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

alltheprettyflowers said:


> I enjoy novelty and fear that relationships tend to get stale quite fast.


Relationships can't remain new forever but they can be original and unusual as long as both people do their parts.


----------



## alltheprettyflowers (Jul 24, 2015)

Blaine said:


> Then you havent found the right person yet. When you do those fears should disappear. So what are you looking for in the meantime? answers?


Looking to validate my cynicism.


----------



## alltheprettyflowers (Jul 24, 2015)

Thundarr said:


> Relationships can't remain new forever but they can be original and unusual as long as both people do their parts.


Interesting concept


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

alltheprettyflowers said:


> Looking to validate my cynicism.


From one Californian to another...welcome. You'll find plenty of material to reaffirm your assertion here...in spades unfortunately.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

So should i wish you good luck with that? lol


----------

